# can't run winecfg



## elimelech007 (Feb 16, 2021)

```
$ winecfg
0029:err:environ:run_wineboot boot event wait timed out
0029:err:winediag:nodrv_
CreateWindow Application tried to create a
window, but no driver could be loaded.
0029:err:winediag:nodrv_CreateWindow The explorer process failed to start.
$ 0033:err:winediag:nodrv_CreateWindow Application tried to create a
window, but no driver could be loaded.
0033:err:winediag:nodrv_CreateWindow The explorer process failed to start.
0033:err:ole:apartment_createwindowifneeded CreateWindow failed with error 0
0033:err:ole:apartment_createwindowifneeded CreateWindow failed with error 0
0033:err:ole:apartment_createwindowifneeded CreateWindow failed with error 0

My system:  freeBSD 12.2, Lumina 1.6
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 26, 2021)

Seems like you try to run `winecfg` as root? Just use your normal user for this.

PS: make sure you are running `winecfg` from a terminal window in a desktop environment


----------

